# Dingo



## Big B (Apr 30, 2010)

What is the differance toro dingo an dingo Australia ? Are they the same ? I have a dingo 950 P that is Australia. It is in realy good shape. But what about parts later on ? The year is 2000 it is green. 
BIG B


----------



## treemandan (May 1, 2010)

This is a Dingo, while it won't actually eat a baby...








it will make short work of this.








Wait there's more








I took the stuff on the ground out the first day we were there, it was me and another guy. In and out in 1 hour and a half the next dropping the trunks. Man I hit metal in the bottom of the trunk (cutting and loading 5 to 6 foot sections) but was able to slash out what I needed and break it off with the loader so on the trunk it went.


----------



## Big B (May 1, 2010)

That don't tell me anything. But like the pictures. that is what mine looks like but it has wheels and green. Couldn't find anything out about 950P on the net. What is the differince ??? found some for sale on the net. What i'm looking for is a parts list and were can i get parts. I through someone here would have one.


----------



## treemandan (May 1, 2010)

Big B said:


> That don't tell me anything. But like the pictures. that is what mine looks like but it has wheels and green. Couldn't find anything out about 950P on the net. What is the differince ??? found some for sale on the net. What i'm looking for is a parts list and were can i get parts. I through someone here would have one.



What do you mean " that don't tell you anything"? What? Jeez! I posted a pic of a Dingo ( I didn't try to explain what it looked like -" it has wheels and green" - like that was gonna help) I put up a pic of Dam Dingo for ya! Got the name and number right on it!


----------



## Big B (May 1, 2010)

Mind says dingo Australia on it 950P. It does mot say toro. When i brougth it the sales slip said toro. But i can't find were toro ever sold them in U.S.A. I can find them on Australia web. All i can find out is toro dingo was made in Australia then moved to U.S.A. they still make them in Australia .It looks like toro . I sent email to toro to ask about it. To see if they sell parts . It my be toro but made in Australia. I thought someone here might have one that said the same thing 950 p . When i got it, it was not a toro dealer.


----------



## Big B (May 1, 2010)

The qustion was ,What is the differance toro dingo an dingo Australia ? Are they the same ?


----------



## Mikecutstrees (May 1, 2010)

Great pics. Love my dingo. I downloaded a parts manual and a service manual online for mine. Good luck. Dingos RULE!!!..... Mike


----------



## mikewhite85 (May 2, 2010)

treemandan said:


> This is a Dingo, while it won't actually eat a baby...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Have some rep. That is the coolest little thing I have ever seen. 


I would love one of those.

Or one of these (just wait a little):
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8-d_WOQxPF8


----------



## treemandan (May 3, 2010)

Big B said:


> The qustion was ,What is the differance toro dingo an dingo Australia ? Are they the same ?



I don't know if there is a difference. I have only seen the ones in America. I gather you have seen both by now so: Are they the same?


----------



## Big B (May 3, 2010)

They look the same. I'm waiting for toro to let me know if the parts are the same. Thanks


----------



## tree MDS (May 3, 2010)

Can you get a mowing deck for those things too??


----------



## treemandan (May 3, 2010)

tree MDS said:


> Can you get a mowing deck for those things too??



Why? Are you thinking of pruning some shrubs?


----------



## JCONN (May 9, 2010)

I got the story from the toro rep the other day before I saw this post. He told me that the green dingos are the original units. They were designed and built by a guy in Australia. I don't remember the exact story but it was something like the ausie guy didn't have an international patent or some bs, so toro basically copied that exact unit and patent it for themselves in the states.


----------



## Smokerr (May 20, 2010)

My information is that Toro bought out the original Australian entity that made it and brought it to the US for mfg here as it fit in with their expansion plans and the vastly bigger market. 

Supposedly kept simpler than other machines and improvements as times gone by.


----------



## Smokerr (May 20, 2010)

Yep, here it is:

Two additional 1997 acquisitions expanded Toro's professional product offerings still further. In September Toro bought the manufacturing, sales, and distribution rights to Dingo Digging Systems; the Dingo utility loader, designed for landscape contractors, was a versatile and compact product featuring more than 35 attachments.

We did not rip off the Aussies. I hate internet gossip like that.


----------



## treeclimber101 (May 26, 2010)

I am so gonna try this with my Ramrod that toro is insane


----------

